# Sperm Transportation



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all.....
Does anyone know how long sperm can be in the specimen pot prior to insemination?
I am not sure how far from home I could get a donor?
any help would be welcomed
Many thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are different times stated depends where you read but generally use it within 2 hrs . 
Good luck


----------

